# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  How to tell if platy is pregnant?

## libra04ts

Hi,

How to determine if a female platy is pregnant?
How long does it take for it to give birth?

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Interestor

normally its belly will be rounder than males.

if hits, normally takes about 3-4weeks to drops.


CHeers..

----------


## Verminator

They get rather fat bellied. Simply as that, you can't miss it.

Usually males will also pester her, quite abit. Chase her about a bit, even if shes virtually expecting any day, males are quite determined.

----------

